# SMC-Router Fail to send alert mail. Delay 10 seconds.



## Slizzzer (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe gerade seit langem mal wieder in der Konfiguration meines SMC Routers gewühlt und folgende Einträge im Log gefunden:

06/16/2006  16:25:51 SMTP> Fail to send alert mail. Delay 10 seconds.
06/16/2006  16:25:51 SMTP> Fail to login pop server.
06/16/2006  16:25:34 SMTP> Fail to send alert mail. Delay 10 seconds.
06/16/2006  16:25:34 SMTP> Fail to login pop server.
06/16/2006  16:25:18 SMTP> Fail to send alert mail. Delay 10 seconds.
06/16/2006  16:25:18 SMTP> Fail to login pop server.
06/16/2006  16:25:02 SMTP> Fail to send alert mail. Delay 10 seconds.
06/16/2006  16:25:02 SMTP> Fail to login pop server.

Was meint er mit "alert mail"? Etwa die Infomail,die er mir bei "Intrusion-detection" schicken soll(Firewall)? Leider schweigt das Log sich ja über alles weitere aus.

Was könnte die Meldung bedeuten?

Gruß
Ralf


----------

